# Interesting blog entry from Prevx CEO



## Cricket57 (May 22, 2006)

http://inseekcure.blogspot.com/2007/06/no-need-to-look-under-stone-its-already.html


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Mel needs to check my system if he thinks we don't have 24hr logs/recordings on everything. :laugh: The blog was more random-topic than on-top and I can't help but spot the clarity with which his aims are primarily built around high financial profit. :sigh:

Some interesting concepts there. I'm already testing it out to see - price for 12 month use at home for individual PCs is not bad at all. This is also quite good a feature:


> We believe that if you're the sort of person that never gets their PC infected, then you should never have to pay for malware protection. We're also so confident in the protection provided by Prevx 2.0, that we're happy to let you have the product for free until we've saved you from at least one infection and thereby proven our worth to you. With this in mind we created the unique Free Trial Plus system.
> How does it work?
> 
> With Free Trial Plus, you can download and use Prevx 2.0 (and it's the full product, not some cut down version) for free. If you're never affected by malware, the product is free for ever.
> ...


Yet, touting slogans like this on the front page never helps. Such claims will have to be tested and verified:
View attachment mastheadimage.BMP


If they fail the test, so to does the reputation.


----------

